# water parameters in surrey



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me what their readings for pH, kh, and gh were straight from the tap in surrey? Also im currently cycling a brand new tank using the fishless cycle. I had a pH reading of about 6.6 straight from tap.. im adding ammonia daily and i took a pH reading 7 days into the cycle and its below 6. is this normal? should i do a partial water change to try to get it up a bit or since it is a fishless cycle should i just wait it out and hope that the pH stabilizes after the cycle is complete? can i add coral chips to help raise kh and pH? Im just worried because a low pH wouldnt be good for the beneficial bacteria? anyone out there with experience cycling aquariums please chime in..... need advice on what to do!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

HAve a look at our sticky on water hardness in the lower mainland, this applies to Surrey as well.


----------



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

noob can you help me find this post?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's two of them, the top one is the one Grant is referring to:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

My Ph is about 6.5 - 6.6 out of the tap....

GH and KH are basically nill... (1 or under for both).


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The nitrifying cycle will consume carbonates and in a fishless cycle, it would be even faster because you would be using much more ammonia than the actual fish you plan to keep. Our KH is next to nothing - very low in carbonates so that's why your pH crashed. A low pH will delay the fishless cycle. You will need to buffer your water to raise the pH, aragonite/crushed coral in your filter will raise the pH but adds little to KH, but it will help complete your fishless cycle faster. Can't add too much crushed coral, it should raise your pH up to about 7.6. Depending on your filter size, I would add a cup to it in a media bag.

How big is your tank? What fish do you plan to keep?


----------



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

ive got a 180 gallon tank that im currently cycling.. so how do you increase KH if crushed coral doesnt increase it.? i also have a pH reading of 6.6 straight from the tap. i plan on keeping arowana and stingrays. so if our water is always low in kh and gh how do we keep kh high so that our pH is stable. i think a pH of 6.6 would be ok for keeping arowanas. so how do all you other fishkeepers in the lowermainland raise kh levels to keep pH stable?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The previous links to the threads on our local water is a good read. I approach GH and KH separately. GH is mainly a measure of Calcium and Magnesium so I supplement water with additives such as Kent R/O Right (will need a tds meter to measure hardness), Seachem Equilibrium (useful for planted tanks), or a combination of Calcium/Magnesium. I use Calcium Chloride and Epsom salt for my high volume water tanks.

For KH in my planted community, I use Kent pH Stable. This tank receives fewer water changes than my other tanks, so easier for the pH to slide. High volume/frequent (daily or every other day) water change tanks uses less carbonates so the pH does not have a chance to slide so I use aragonite in the filter for those tanks. It buffers the water a little, not much rise to KH but stable enough the pH doesn't slide before the next water change.

The easiest way to handle your GH/KH situation without having to worry about depletion of your GH/KH and pH fluctuations is to use a GH booster like I mentioned and an alkaline buffer like Seachem Alkaline buffer or pH Stable without experimenting with different additives. pH levels are not as important - what's important is that it's stable.

I think they are trying to organize a group buy for Seachem Equilibrium - if it goes through, it's a great buy. I picked up 3kg of the stuff from the last group buy.

Also a good read:

Calcium, KH, GH, pH, Electrolytes & Magnesium in Aquariums; Mineral Ions, Cations


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

travistiale said:


> ive got a 180 gallon tank that im currently cycling.. so how do you increase KH if crushed coral doesnt increase it.? i also have a pH reading of 6.6 straight from the tap. i plan on keeping arowana and stingrays. so if our water is always low in kh and gh how do we keep kh high so that our pH is stable. i think a pH of 6.6 would be ok for keeping arowanas. so how do all you other fishkeepers in the lowermainland raise kh levels to keep pH stable?


Let's keep things simple here. Seachem Alkaline Buffer will raise your KH and stabilize your hardness. A KH of 4 will be fine for what you want to keep. GH can easily be raised with Aquarium salt, a GH of around 4 will be fine as well. You can test these parameters with standard API test kits. Your pH will likely balance out around 7.2 at these levels.
Have fun with your new set up!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a question about Aquarium salt and gH. I was curious at what is the composition of API aquarium salt because I add this to the water when fish get injured and have noticed some plants melting when I add API aquarium salt. On the API website, the MSDS, say this is just sea salt. How is adding sea salt going to raise gH? I know it raises the TDS quite a bit, but I thought gH is mainly consist of Ca and Mg. 

Is there a particular aquarium salt that adds gH?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> I have a question about Aquarium salt and gH. I was curious at what is the composition of API aquarium salt because I add this to the water when fish get injured and have noticed some plants melting when I add API aquarium salt. On the API website, the MSDS, say this is just sea salt. How is adding sea salt going to raise gH? I know it raises the TDS quite a bit, but I thought gH is mainly consist of Ca and Mg.
> 
> Is there a particular aquarium salt that adds gH?


GH is comprised of mainly Calcium and Magnesium, salt is loaded with it. Plants do not tolerate salt, better you use Equilibrium with plants. Aquarium Salt is Marine salt, same thing different package.


----------

